# Oil



## Bday6262 (May 19, 2007)

I was at the auto parts store the other day i notice that they sell 4 different types of sythetic oil. Sunocos which is like a dollar less then Mobil one then two others Red Line and Royal Purple which is like 50 cents more than Mobil One....Is there any difference between the four and what do people recomend?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Can't tell you the differences other than the obvious. Many guys are liking the Royal Purple. Mobil 1 is the GM recommended oil. Never heard of Red line, and in my area I never recall seeing Sunoco Synthetic. 

IMO... Mobil 1 or the Royal Purple. Mobil 1 filters are rated very high. You won't go wrong with K & N either.*


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

You have to use Mobil 1 5W-30. GM is very specific about this. I was just told that if you use anything other than Mobile 1, then you void out the warranty. Also, one of the GM historians that worked with the newer GTO's said that Mobile 1 5W-30 is the only oil you can use. He also mentioned that the only other oil that would be good for the GTO is Castrol from Germany.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you have to use the oil that meets the GM specification for warranty purposes...there are more oils than Mobil 1 that meet this spec...
Bill


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Dude, you could use the auto parts stores own brand if you wanted to. The key here is changing your oil/filter at regular intervals. The oil recommendations are simply that....recommendations. You can also void the warranty if you drive the car normally. According to GM, driving the car over 50mph and over 3k rpm is considered aggressive driving. Ive never used the required oil in any of my cars (of course, I've never used synthetics either) and none have ever broke. 20w50 VR1 in the goat (9,700 miles), Casterol 10w40 in the '89 Century (122,000 miles and going strong), same in the '03 Crown Vic (106,000 miles).
But I digress. Everyone has a different opinion. 
When in doubt, just use what the car came with. But I'd still change the oil no more than every 4k....no matter what the synthetics boast.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Silver and Route 66 are correct in what kinds of oil to use. As long as the oil you use states on the container it meets GM4718M requirements you will be alright. Also look for the "starburst" symbol on the container, it indicates it's certified with the American Petroleum Institute (API). You can also add non GM standard oil to keep the oil level full as long as it i's recommended by the API. But GM states NOT to use it for a full oil change. If you find your goat using oil between oil changes you can add lesser expensive synthetic oil approved by the API with out worrying about warranty problems.*


----------

